# Topics > 5G >  5G brainless robot, Naver Labs Corp., Gyeonggi-do, Korea

## Airicist

Developer - Naver Labs Corp.

Home page - naverlabs.com/5gbrainlessrobot

----------


## Airicist

What is 5G brainless robot?

Published on Jun 27, 2019

----------

